
Ask HN: Visual note taking - frfl
	Does anyone use any sort of visual note taking or mind mapping tools for personal use?<p>I&#x27;m about to start on a project that will attempt to create an elegant solution for taking notes, organizing them and managing them without mucking about with files and folders directly (my intention is to still store them in plaintext files and avoid any sort vendor lock-in). Current idea in my head is something like an intersection between mapping software, drawing software (diagram, not sketching, so like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;draw.io), and an editor.<p>What kinds of benefits have you noticed in current solutions? Is there something that&#x27;s really bugging you with current approaches? What could applications do to avoid interrupting you while you&#x27;re doing deep work or are in the zone with UI&#x2F;UX annoyances?
======
jszymborski
I've used FreeMind in the past when I've need to keep track of how concepts
are inter-related (like protein signal cascades, studying distributions in a
stats course, or writing long reviews).

[http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

------
dylanhassinger
i agree there is a sweet spot that has not been hit yet. some some good
attempts are OneNote (notes), LucidCharts (diagramming), Milanote
(moodboards), some others i cant remember their names right now

feel free to hmu if you are interested in chatting more. maybe we can combine
forces :) d@dylanized.com

